# Sock knitting machine where to buy?



## kalebsgrandma (Apr 3, 2012)

Would like to buy a good sock knitting machine. Does anyone know about this? Thanks!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I've never heard of a sock knitting machine... A sock knitting loom, yes....


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

This will be interesting to find out. I didn't know they had one. Hmmmm


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't know if this is what you are looking for. Saw this last year and thought about buying it but had second thoughts. I may have another look.

http://www.skacelknitting.com/addi-Express/


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I wonder how much it costs for the king size? Well, I sure did find the prices. The King Size Addie Express if $211.95 with free shipping through Amazon.com. On Ebay the Addie Express King Size is $200 and up. You would have to google Addie Express Knitting Machines or Addie Express King Size Knitting Machine. There are so many different places you can order them and different prices. Especially on Ebay.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Buttons said:


> I wonder how much it costs for the king size?


Here you go buttons.
http://www.amazon.com/addi-Express-Knitting-Machine-needles/dp/B004HS7T7S


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I've been told they range from $300 to $3ooo. The one the lady who does shows with me was almost $500.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> Here you go buttons.
> http://www.amazon.com/addi-Express-Knitting-Machine-needles/dp/B004HS7T7S


I didn't realize that you could use these machines for socks as well. Thanks for your input. I appreciated that.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Buttons said:


> I didn't realize that you could use these machines for socks as well. Thanks for your input. I appreciated that.


You are welcome. These are different from the regular type of knitting machines. I guess they are for hats and socks. I saw a video when I first saw it but they were not knitting in the round. Guess if you don't connect the first and last stitch you can knit a flat piece.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

The only thing with the Skael is the number of needles seems too low. I looked into buying one a few years ago after seeing one here that a member owned. I PM'd her, hers was an antique but still worked perfectly. She could knit a beautiful pair of socks in a couple of hours at the most. The machines like hers were quite expensive, though, and hard to find.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

This is one of the more popular sock knitting machines:

http://stores.erlbachergearhart.com/


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Here is an antique one and she shows the anatomy of how they knit them.


----------



## lindalou6 (Apr 18, 2015)

I bought a csm (circular sock machine) from a guy about 18 months ago. I love it now but it took a long time to master, and there was many an occasion when it nearly went sailing out of the window. I paid about £600 for mine, it is a Golden Fleece model made in the UK in the 1920's I would think. Ebay has csm's on, but it would be a good idea to get some advice first before you commit yourself as these machines a complex little devils and have a lot of parts all of which are vital. I believe there is a New Zealand company which manufacture new ones. Look on Ravelry are there are a number of CSM groups who can guide you


----------



## Myj607 (Nov 16, 2013)

I have a New Zealand Auto knitter sock machine for sale.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

kalebsgrandma said:


> Would like to buy a good sock knitting machine. Does anyone know about this? Thanks!


Check out Erbacher knitting. They sell wonderful machines that are reproductions of the old Gearthart and Legare 400 Circular Sock machines. I have their Speedster model and love it, also 
have an antique LeGare 400. Love them both! Good luck with your search.

Rhonda


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

CSM's (circular Sock Machines) are hard to find if you are looking for an older model. Newer ones are available if you are willing to pay about $2,000. As said above, New Zealand has a company manufacturing them. They are hard to find and if you come across one on E-Bay you have to be very careful that the cylinders are not warped! I would love to have one, but at that price I couldn't make enough socks in my lifetime to make it worthwhile. Especially since I can make socks (with no seam) on my Singer flat machine with ribber. 

Good luck with your search


----------



## JUDYEH (Feb 19, 2014)

Erlbacher Knitting Machine Co. in Cape Girardeau, Mo. USA. Their sock machines are wonderful and they have great customer service. They also have a crank-in every spring. I have 2 of their machines and they work so smooth. I had a different make before Erlbacher and had lots of problems. They sell their machines all over the world. Happy Cranking.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

I agree with Prairiewmn. I would LOVE to have one also but would never make enough socks to get my money out of it. I bought a pair of socks made on an antique one and they were $25 (Cdn) and I had a hard time spending that much for socks. I know there are a lot of people who would not pay that price and unless you sold a lot....it's not worth it!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Don't waste your money on the Addi machines. I did. Big mistake.

You want a CSM (Circular sock machine). I had one years and years ago and sold it, as it was just languishing in the closet. They are still made, and when I bought mine, they came in two gauges. I don't remember the brand I had, but I believe it was made in Maine. 

The main CSM knits circular, and the machine is marked where you put needles into hold for shaping toe and heel. There is a separate ribber, which is basically a disk with needles around it that sits on the top of the CSM cylinder, and you transfer every other stitch to it for ribbing.

If you become proficient, you can knit many socks at one go. Instead of binding off and taking each sock off, you knit a fair amount of sock yarn and keep going with the next sock. There is a gadget that clamps around the knitting so it can be weighted and easily moved up as needed.

They are pricey, but if you want to knit a lot of socks, it's your best bet.


----------



## Stephanie DeVoe (Mar 3, 2015)

It all depends on how much you are willing and/or able to spend. There are sock machine groups on Ravelry and Yahoo where individual people will sometimes sell machines they have used. They are not inexpensive, starting usually at $700 or more. A new machine from Erlbacher Gearhart Machine Knitting Company will run at least $1500. There is a large learning curve to get good at it; but, with experience, one can knit a pair of socks, top to bottom, with ribbing, in an hour or less. And there are many other things being made on sock machines, both new and old. The Addi turbo and the other plastic circular machines are not designed to do reversing in the circular mode that you would need to knit heels.


----------



## Myj607 (Nov 16, 2013)

The csm I mentioned tha I would like to sell. It is a 2009 blue NZAK. Use very little. I can knit a beautiful tube. People are right about the price mine is $1600.00 U.S. dollars plus postage. PM meet privately and I will send pictures and details.


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

AmyKnits said:


> I've never heard of a sock knitting machine... A sock knitting loom, yes....


A new sock knitting machine runs about $1,500-1,800. These are dedicated for socks only. A used Legare 400 with ribber is selling for $1,099 currently on Ebay.

If you have a flat bed knitting machine with/without ribber, you can make socks (toe/heel). You cannot make socks with a toe/heel on the Addi Professional. You can make a tube, closing off one end and use as a tube sock. If you place your stitches on a circular knitting needle, you can then hand stitch the ribbing.


----------

